# Samsung UN55HU8550FXZA Review



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just picked up the 55" Sammy. It is replacing a 51" Sammy Plasma. The 4K TV blows the plasma out of the water! Inky blacks, amazing detail that is almost film like, and the most natural fleshtones I have seen on a TV. And the colors on this display really "pop", much more lifelike than what I have had in the past.

Out of the box, the picture was stunning, to say the least. Watched a number of NFL games yesterday, felt like I was on the field with the players.

Thought that I could improve on the picture by calibrating it with the "Spears & Munsil" bluray disk, but that was a mistake. I returned the settings to the factory preset numbers in most every case...looked better to my eyes.

The folks at CNET are correct...this 8550 is the best picture available. The single TV rated better for picture quality was the Sony 900 series XBR, the one with the huge side mounted speakers.

Add in wifi and a web browser, and you have a great package that should provide years of service.

For those of you who have been waiting, wait no more! Go get one of these as the price is right at $1497.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report! :T


----------

